# Is it a good idea too...



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

The tank I'm getting for my first betta fish is around 2.5 gallons (I swear it was bigger then that when I saw it...looks can be tricky I guess...but it does seem to have good space for a betta. It does have a filter but no heater...I'm planing to get a heater later on though, it also comes with a kind of grass plant thats long, and some other things.)

And it comes with purple gravel but...later on I want to get glass pebbles because I find they look nicer and their big enough so there is no possiblity of him accidently swallowing one.

I'm wondering if any glass pebbles will do, and do they need to be from a pet shop? or could any glass pebbles work, like some at the dollar store or some store that sells them? Would it even be a good idea to put glass pebbles with betta fish?

And is it a good idea to put this kind of fabric flower with them? I saw some at the pet shop and I'm not sure if betta's work well with fabric flowers, their not plastic...it's a kind of fabric of sorts with a plastic stem.

Also for a hiding spot what would be a good choice? I've seen a lot of hiding spots at the pet shop but I can't seem to decided which one I should try and get for him.

Also do betta's really need light? or is the natural light in my room better? I don't think having those tank lights is a good idea...it's not natural to be in light 24/7...

Sorry if this seems annoying...just trying to get the tank right for my first betta fish.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

2.5 gallons is fine for a betta. You will need a heater, so it's good that you're planning on getting one. 

Gravel is fine, your betta shouldn't swallow it; but if you prefer the look of glass marbles then go with the glass marbles. I think a lot people find it easier to use the glass in a smaller tanks and gravel in larger tanks. As far as the source of the marbles goes...I'm not sure. I'd think they're pretty much the same from a pet store as they are from the dollar store. You should always rinse off any gravel/marbles you use anyway, so I'd say if you do get the marbles from the dollar store, soak them a little while and make sure the color doesn't leech into the water (though since it's glass I can't imagine it leeching) and if it doesn't you're probably safe.

Some plastic plants can rip bettas' fins but fabric plants are perfect. Get him at least a few, they love a lot of plant coverage.

Definitely get a hiding spot, as far as what you get, I'd say that's mostly up to personal preference. Just make sure it doesn't have anything too rough/sharp/jagged as that could cause fin damage, and make sure the hole/cave part is large enough for you to easily slide your thumb in and out of (bettas can get stuck in smaller holes.) 

If you want to go with something cheap, I know a lot of people use small terra cotta pots from the craft store. Bettas love them and they look nice (if you go this route, just make sure to either bury the little hole in the bottom with your marbles or gravel, or seal the hole shut with sealant--bettas can get stuck in it.)

Make sure you keep your tank out of direct sunlight, it can cause temperature fluctuation, stress the betta and encourage algae growth. I don't know that an aquarium light is absolutely necessary, but I have read that bettas like the day/night cycles that a light can help simulate. Don't leave the aquarium light on 24/7. Leaving the light on too long can really promote algae growth. I think most people leave the light on for about eight hours a day, on average.

Make sure you always dechlorinate your water. And do frequent water changes since you have a smaller tank. Other than that, good luck!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

LolaQuigs said:


> 2.5 gallons is fine for a betta. You will need a heater, so it's good that you're planning on getting one.
> 
> Gravel is fine, your betta shouldn't swallow it; but if you prefer the look of glass marbles then go with the glass marbles. I think a lot people find it easier to use the glass in a smaller tanks and gravel in larger tanks. As far as the source of the marbles goes...I'm not sure. I'd think they're pretty much the same from a pet store as they are from the dollar store. You should always rinse off any gravel/marbles you use anyway, so I'd say if you do get the marbles from the dollar store, soak them a little while and make sure the color doesn't leech into the water (though since it's glass I can't imagine it leeching) and if it doesn't you're probably safe.
> 
> ...


I think the tank comes with a dechlorinateing chemical for fish...so that is ok, also I'll try the dollar store glass pebbles...and I'll make sure to rise them very well and let them soak to make sure they don't leach.

Also I didn't mean in direct sunlight, the tank isn't gonna be infront of the window, so it shouldn't get a horrible amount of light, I may get a light later on if the tank is to dark in the day.

Also I may try a pot, could I just break the pot is half and set it down like that? instead of adding a whole pot?

I wonder what color of glass pebble I should get...I think a dark purple or blue...but if I can find clear glass I'll go for that.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds good. I think a lot of people use broken pots. Just be sure to sand down any rough/sharp edges.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

LolaQuigs said:


> Sounds good. I think a lot of people use broken pots. Just be sure to sand down any rough/sharp edges.


Now the only thing left is to get the tank, set it up, let it cycle, then most likely in a week get the fish, XD I hope they have nice fish when I go there...I asked the petshop person today when they get more betta fish and he said in 6 days.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck. Post a picture or two when you get your new buddy home.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Romad said:


> Good luck. Post a picture or two when you get your new buddy home.


I'll try to take pictures tommorow when I get it all set up...then the long and tedious waiting for cycleing and then finally the big day of going to get the fish...I might tryyy to get some pictures of what it's like in the petshop for them...it's kinda sad...


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

It's pretty hard to cycle a 2.5 gallon  With glass marbles, it'll be super easy to do 100% water changes! Gravel gets EVERYWHERE... but it's good in larger tanks since you can easily prod around while siphoning. 

I can't wait to see your new fish in his/her new home! I'm looking forward to pictures


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Starbright said:


> It's pretty hard to cycle a 2.5 gallon  With glass marbles, it'll be super easy to do 100% water changes! Gravel gets EVERYWHERE... but it's good in larger tanks since you can easily prod around while siphoning.
> 
> I can't wait to see your new fish in his/her new home! I'm looking forward to pictures


Oh no...it's hard to do it? D= thats not good...wont the water hurt it if it doesn't cycle? 

Also I'm planing on getting a male betta just to let you know.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

It's hard for a 2.5 gallon tank to hold a cycle. But as long as you do frequent water changes your conditions will be fine without cycling.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Bettas are probably one of the only fish that can live in a non cycled tank. They're pretty amazing :O!! That's how they live in those nasty little cups and horrible 10oz "tanks"! I agree with Lola. As long as you keep up with water changes, your betta will be perfectly fine in a 2.5 uncycled tank  

(I'm pretty sure that's what most people on this forum do!)


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

LolaQuigs said:


> It's hard for a 2.5 gallon tank to hold a cycle. But as long as you do frequent water changes your conditions will be fine without cycling.


So as long as I do water changes durning the cycle? or after I get the fish?...

Edit: Oh it seems beta's can live in uncycled water...thats nice to know...but I'll try to cycle it a bit anyway...better then doing noting to the water at all.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Starbright said:


> It's pretty hard to cycle a 2.5 gallon


:-? Ummm...no it isn't!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> :-? Ummm...no it isn't!


...ok now I'm confused...is it hard or not? D=


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

If you're going to try cycling you don't need to do a water change until the end of the cycle. But such a small tank might not cycle. You could give it a try and see what happens, but just keep in mind that it might not work and could be a waste of time. 

You will definitely need to do frequent water changes after you get the fish, and as long as you do that, an uncycled tank is fine. All cycling does is produce beneficial bacteria that help break down ammonia, but as long as you change your water often you shouldn't have a problem with ammonia. Cycling really just makes it so that you don't have to do water changes QUITE as often.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

No, a cycled aquarium means that your fish doesn't have to be exposed to building toxins while waiting for water changes. Cycling an aquarium isn't about saving on labor, but rather on maintaining ideal conditions for fish.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

LolaQuigs said:


> If you're going to try cycling you don't need to do a water change until the end of the cycle. But such a small tank might not cycle. You could give it a try and see what happens, but just keep in mind that it might not work and could be a waste of time.
> 
> You will definitely need to do frequent water changes after you get the fish, and as long as you do that, an uncycled tank is fine. All cycling does is produce beneficial bacteria that help break down ammonia, but as long as you change your water often you shouldn't have a problem with ammonia. Cycling really just makes it so that you don't have to do water changes QUITE as often.


Oh...I thought cycleing helps reduce the risk of "new tank" syndrom or whatever it's called...

unless beta's don't get that...but I'll be sure to do water changes...I should change only 1/4 of the tank right? or a bit more?


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

You can never do too much, really. A real and sufficient goal for ANY SIZE aquarium is to try to change out about 50% of the water per week. Personally, I do a 20% every other day, and my water is excellent!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> You can never do too much, really. A real and sufficient goal for ANY SIZE aquarium is to try to change out about 50% of the water per week. Personally, I do a 20% every other day, and my water is excellent!


So when I first get him I should change the water every day? since you have to do it more when you first get them? 

so like 1/4 everyday for a while till he is settled then go to a normal thing of half every week?


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

That sounds like a good starting point. The best way to tell if that is working is to test the water to measure how high the ammonia is getting. If it gets up near 0.5 ppm, then you can change more of the water...like 50% daily.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> That sounds like a good starting point. The best way to tell if that is working is to test the water to measure how high the ammonia is getting. If it gets up near 0.5 ppm, then you can change more of the water...like 50% daily.


I don't think I can get a tester though...not right away...so more then anything it will be a luck of the draw...but if I stick to the 1/4 changeing everyday it should be kept safe.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

"should" is a dicey proposition, because you don't really know. In uncycled aquariums, I've gone from 0-1.0 ppm ammonia in less than a day. 25% wouldn't have made the kind of difference I'd have liked to see. Fishy cycling is sensitive business...doing it without a testing kit is a real roll of the dice. To be on the safe side, I recommend doing 50% daily changes.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

50% water change every day?! I'm positive one betta in a 2.5 gallon will be happy with a 50% every day, but it's not necessary. The majority of the people on the forum recommend one 50% and one 100% water change every week for a 2.5 gallon betta tank.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

That's great that all of the people on the forum are perfectly fine with burned gills from ammonia/nitrite build-up. Personally, I'm not. 

When that nitrite shoots from 0 ppm to 2.0 ppm, I'm sure the majority of people are perfectly happy to know that tough fish like a betta won't die from it. Personally, though, I've seen the kind of permanent damage bettas can "live with". 

When you are flying blind, ALWAYS play it safe! I'm not much for rules in a lot of cases, but that's one you should write down and stick on a bulletin board somewhere. "It should be OK" isn't going to make you feel much better when it turns out that it WASN'T OK!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> That's great that all of the people on the forum are perfectly fine with burned gills from ammonia/nitrite build-up. Personally, I'm not.
> 
> When that nitrite shoots from 0 ppm to 2.0 ppm, I'm sure the majority of people are perfectly happy to know that tough fish like a betta won't die from it. Personally, though, I've seen the kind of permanent damage bettas can "live with".
> 
> When you are flying blind, ALWAYS play it safe! I'm not much for rules in a lot of cases, but that's one you should write down and stick on a bulletin board somewhere. "It should be OK" isn't going to make you feel much better when it turns out that it WASN'T OK!


Your being a little rude there...you have to remember I'm not a professonal, this is my first beta.

I'm pretty sure when most people got their first beta, it was really planed out as much as they liked...also I would get a testing kit...but I don't have the money for it right now.

Also I will play it safe and change the water more then I was going to...I'll do 1/2 of the water a day like you recomended...then after a while go down from there to a normal water changeing. I'd rather be safe then sorry...my worst fear of getting this betta is that I get it and the next day it's dead...so yes I am paranoid from this...I don't think your helping too...now I'm even more paranoid because I don't want my betta's gills burning...it sound horribly painful...considering their gills are sensitive ( I think...most fish gills are sensitive...) and I'm not a fish...but I can imagen it must feel terrible...so yes I will be very very careful and safe with it.

Anyway...I'm getting the tank in like 30-60 minutes...when I have it set up I'll take some pictures.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I care less about your short-term feelings (nevermind that I was talking to Starbright on that one) than I do about your long-term satisfaction in experiencing 100% success as a fishkeeper. 

It's called tough love! Where's Kittles with that Lady Gaga finger-snap image?


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> I care less about your short-term feelings (nevermind that I was talking to Starbright on that one) than I do about your long-term satisfaction in experiencing 100% success as a fishkeeper.
> 
> It's called tough love! Where's Kittles with that Lady Gaga finger-snap image?


toung love indeed...I already got the tank now, and set it up, I got some chemicals for even more safety, they get rid of chlorine,ammonia, and basicly make the water safe for them, also it has some sort of extact...I think it's healthy for betta's since it's a betta water chemical, it also helps remove stress from the fish.

it has plants, a hidding spot, the filter was broken so we are getting a new one hopefully if the petstore isn't a jerk...


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Be careful about those chemicals. Getting the chlorine and heavy metals out of the water is a necessity, but you don't want to treat your new pet like a chemistry experiment. 

Lots of products with promising labels turn out to do more harm than good. :-( Something that changes the chemical composition of ammonia (it won't actually get rid of it) can significantly delay the process of cycling. 

If the filter didn't work properly, the Pet Store pretty much HAS TO replace it! It's an implied warranty that a product will work as advertised. They should swap it out without a fuss.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> Be careful about those chemicals. Getting the chlorine and heavy metals out of the water is a necessity, but you don't want to treat your new pet like a chemistry experiment.
> 
> Lots of products with promising labels turn out to do more harm than good. :-( Something that changes the chemical composition of ammonia (it won't actually get rid of it) can significantly delay the process of cycling.
> 
> If the filter didn't work properly, the Pet Store pretty much HAS TO replace it! It's an implied warranty that a product will work as advertised. They should swap it out without a fuss.


yeah maybe...but the chemicals seem to be trustable...also my petshop is kinda jerkish about that...but I think they will anyway, hopefully...besides that I need to wait till wensday to get the fish...since they only get new betta's then...they didn't have any betta's when I went there.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I know that they "seem trustworthy". Those companies make a lot of money through sales of those products. In 26 years, I've learned that 95% of them are a poor substitute for a water change. If those companies could bottle a water change, they would. Many of us learned a very hard lesson that those fancy bottles of "cure-all" sitting on the shelf turned out to not be very trustworthy at all! 

While I'm at it..."pH-down" is basically pure ACID! Many algae remedies are actually chemical defoliants! As with everything else, if the label sounds too good to be true, chances are that it IS! I advise you to purchase a good beginner's fishkeeping book (Here's a good one: http://www.amazon.com/Simple-Guide-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1273252820&sr=1-1) rather than attempting to navigate your way through the process with corporate promises and product puffery!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> I know that they "seem trustworthy". Those companies make a lot of money through sales of those products. In 26 years, I've learned that 95% of them are a poor substitute for a water change. If those companies could bottle a water change, they would. Many of us learned a very hard lesson that those fancy bottles of "cure-all" sitting on the shelf turned out to not be very trustworthy at all!
> 
> While I'm at it..."pH-down" is basically pure ACID! Many algae remedies are actually chemical defoliants! As with everything else, if the label sounds too good to be true, chances are that it IS! I advise you to purchase a good beginner's fishkeeping book (Here's a good one: http://www.amazon.com/Simple-Guide-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1273252820&sr=1-1) rather than attempting to navigate your way through the process with corporate promises and product puffery!


Now your just being rude, I'm not a stupid child you know...also how can I purchase that book if I cannot order online and I don't have the money to buy a book anyway, and why buy it when I can just research it online and get advise from many many people as this forum is a exsample of that.

Also...I think I rather take the advise from people who are friendly, not rude.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Do what you want. Trial and error is how I learned. I was trying to save you some $$$$, trouble, and heartache. If you think you know better, I say go for it. 

Whatever your personal insecurities are, don't try laying it someone else. Reliable literature (books) & a testing kit are the two best assets in a new fishkeeper's fish cabinet. But, hey, you decided you don't need those things. 

Have fun! ;-)


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> Do what you want. Trial and error is how I learned. I was trying to save you some $$$$, trouble, and heartache. If you think you know better, I say go for it.
> 
> Whatever your personal insecurities are, don't try laying it someone else. Reliable literature (books) & a testing kit are the two best assets in a new fishkeeper's fish cabinet. But, hey, you decided you don't need those things.
> 
> Have fun! ;-)


Now your really being rude... also what are you talking about "personal insecurities" we are talking about betta fish, not personal insecurities, that was a plan strike at me.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

There is nothing rude about what I said. Your feelings are hurt because you didn't like what I told you. That doesn't make it rude. The fact that you took it personally is a matter of insecurity. You need to get over it.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> There is nothing rude about what I said. Your feelings are hurt because you didn't like what I told you. That doesn't make it rude. The fact that you took it personally is a matter of insecurity. You need to get over it.


I didn't get my feelings hurt, I just find you very rude...I'm just trying to get nice and friendly advise for my first betta fish, and your here tossing stuff at me and it makes me paranoid...not only that the way your saying it is rude, and thats what I mean.

Your acting like you know every little thing about betta fish...and I'm sure you don't.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

To be honest, I find you to be very rude! You come here asking for advice, yet you shunned all of the most valuable stuff given to you! I'm sorry if you have an expectation for people to hold your hand all the time and tell you what you want to hear. 

You can't afford a heater yet (ESSENTIAL!), don't want to buy a testing kit yet (VITAL!), aren't able to purchase any literature (becoming educated! BTW...they are worthwhile because those authors have more credibility that pretty much any web site and forum contributor - myself included) about this new hobby of yours...but you're gung-ho about buying a new fish in a few days and you thought nothing of spending money on bottles of empty promises ("I bought some chemicals for *added safety*"???????). Sounds to me like your attitude on fishkeeping is a bit "rude".

I've been doing this for a long time. I know more than most. YET, I'm ALWAYS reading new literature about fishkeeping, and I LISTEN to what other experienced fishkeepers who just might know a few things have to say on the matter. One thing experienced fishkeepers won't do is to advise you to be less cautious. One thing experienced keepers agree on is the value of most of those bottles of snake-oil on the shelves :roll:. Honestly, if you'd have truly been honest from the get-go and announced that you weren't actually interested in being told any of this stuff, and were just looking for someone to pat you on the back and tell you what you're doing is just fine, I wouldn't have wasted my time trying to help. 

My job is let people yell at me all day for stuff I don't have anything to do with, and then see if I can somehow get them to walk away with a smile. You don't know what "rude" is! "Rude", for starters, is wasting someone's time. Good luck to you.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> To be honest, I find you to be very rude! You come here asking for advice*, yet you shunned all of the most valuable stuff given to you!* I'm sorry if you have an expectation for people to hold your hand all the time and tell you what you want to hear.
> 
> You can't afford a heater yet (ESSENTIAL!), don't want to buy a testing kit yet (VITAL!), aren't able to purchase any literature (becoming educated! BTW...they are worthwhile because those authors have more credibility that pretty much any web site and forum contributor - myself included) about this new hobby of yours...but you're gung-ho about buying a new fish in a few days and you thought nothing of spending money on bottles of empty promises ("I bought some chemicals for added safety"???????). Sounds to me like your attitude on fishkeeping is a bit "rude".
> 
> ...


Although I'm not responding to you anymore, I just really feel I have to highlight that...for your information, I do and did take advise from everyone on this forum, I even took your advise about changeing the water as much as you said to. Also I AM getting a heater later on...right now I can't.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

You'll have to look past the facade of bigotry; the Sparkle only has the best intentions. Lol. 
_
And now, as requested: 









_


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Kittles said:


> You'll have to look past the facade of bigotry; the Sparkle only has the best intentions. Lol.
> 
> _And now, as requested: _
> _
> ...


Oh...I did take his advise on the water changeing, just I don't like how he worded the other bits of advise.

Also I'd think it be the best thing to just stop argueing about this or even talking about this...this forum is for betta's not e-drama. XD Also that picture makes me laugh a bit...I'm not a fan of lady gaga though...but it's still funny. but after a while of stareing at it I get dizzy...XD


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Man I'm sorry Terranariko :/ You come to this forum and right away you're barraged with these comments... 

I agree with you. This is a bettafish forum! Not some "lets make others feel like crud" site  And there's no such thing as only ONE right way to do (most) things! And fish keeping's one of them. Try different routines, test out more than one set of advice, and find the method that works for you! This is supposed to be a relaxing, enjoyable hobby! ^_^


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Terranariko, Sparkles only means the best, although he can be on the charismatic side a bit. His information is good, but he will be strong on it. Just watch for that. I'm not bragging for him, but he says he's been in the fishkeeping business 26 years if that helps his credibility. This is why I don't like using *BOLD* and *EXCLAMATION MARK AND UNDERLINE!! *too much unless I want something to *stick out. *And Kittles, you're late.  

I would also say to keep away from as many chemicals as possible. What do I use? Water conditioner. And ... nothing else. Although aquarium salt on occasion if needed. But I don't hold any other chemicals to put into my tank. Not even pH down, despite having a pH of 8.2! (Bettas are very hardy against pH. A flucutating pH is much worse than a stable high pH. With pH down, or anything to alter pH, it will eventually move BACK to the original pH unless you do enough frequent water changes that you don't give it time to change back. But I imagine that would be _often_.)
So I would not advise to put extra chemicals for 'safety.' I simply feel scared, paranoid, and uneasy with unecessary chemicals. I don't even take medicine _myself_. I take more natural routes. 

Amount of water changes vary with people, so it's a keep-your-mind-open thing. But there still is a "wrong" answer to 'How many water changes?' , however I don't see it here. The more the better does apply to this case as well. 

I can't order online either, but I'll just say - it kinda sucks. Hahaha. Lots of things I would like I can only buy online! I have to ask my dad, which he says no anyways. The Master Test Kit does run...expensive. $30. Ick, right? But I'll have to side with Sparkles here. It is very important. I did fly blind for a little though, but i recently got another test kit for my birthday (got it TODAY. Finally!) Online it runs for $17 at walmart, so you can see that I went a little far to try and finally get it. I would advise you save money for a test kit if you intend to take fishkeeping "seriously" and to be able to enjoy it more. Why enjoy it more? Because you know what you're doing and you can take pride in having a beautiful healthy tank  (Corny I know, but meh. Hahaha)

I personally don't use books myself but it wouldn't hurt to take a look at it. Usually, here, it is assumed (or seems to be) one can order online unless otherwise said. I know at Petstores they do sell betta books, so next time you're there, just sit down a read for a little bit until someone kicks you out. Haha...

How much money *can you spend?* If you need to we could list items in order of their importance so you know what you really should be getting.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Starbright said:


> Man I'm sorry Terranariko :/ You come to this forum and right away you're barraged with these comments...
> 
> I agree with you. This is a bettafish forum! Not some "lets make others feel like crud" site  And there's no such thing as only ONE right way to do (most) things! And fish keeping's one of them. Try different routines, test out more than one set of advice, and find the method that works for you! This is supposed to be a relaxing, enjoyable hobby! ^_^


nah it's fine, I've been to tons of forums, and even owned some myself...I know things like this happen...I'm not a small child, I can handle things like this, on wednesday I'll be 18 so yeah.

Anyway back on the actual topic, I did put glass pebbles and they seem to be working just fine, no leaching and no problems.

I'm thinking of also adding marbles to add a bit more color...I'd have to take some of the gravel out but that would be fine...I don't think marbles are harmful to betta's are they? like clear marbles not painted ones or bumby marbles, just like cateye ones and clear ones.

xxabc : uhh...right now I'm broke from buying the tank and stuff...and my main thing that I have to buy when I save up enough money is a heater, (and of course the fish...) but besides that...I can't really buy a book or a testing kit...also the "chemical" I used is a Water conditioner ment for bettas, it has almond leaf extract as well.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a whole bed of gravel, and then put 2 lbs of marbles on it. When I siphon, I simply let the marbles run all around. Some are on top, some are buried, some are sticking out half buried and half opened, but it seems to look nice that way than "simply" keeping it all on top. I just buy aquarium-made marbles and I assume it's safe.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I've always put marbles in my tank (after washing them like crazy) and I think they work fine! 

(I'm turning 18 this year too! x] Happy early bday!)


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Starbright said:


> I've always put marbles in my tank (after washing them like crazy) and I think they work fine!
> 
> (I'm turning 18 this year too! x] Happy early bday!)


oh well thats good to know, do betta's like marbles though...isn't it like to flashy for them?

Also...are there any toys I can get for him? like maybe a floating toy or something? (of course this is after I get the heater...)


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Whether they take kindly to the marbles or hold aggression toward them is dependent on your betta's personality. I don't think the chances are high that the betta you end up choosing will be offended by them. But, on the off chance he is, removing the marbles isn't too difficult. As far as toys go, a number of people use mirrors, ping pong balls, and the floating log. Again, how well your betta takes to them is dependent on his personality. 

Aaaaaand, xxabc: I do what I can. Better late than never, right? :>


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Kittles said:


> Whether they take kindly to the marbles or hold aggression toward them is dependent on your betta's personality. I don't think the chances are high that the betta you end up choosing will be offended by them. But, on the off chance he is, removing the marbles isn't too difficult.
> 
> Aaaaaand, xxabc: I do what I can. Better late than never, right? :>


True, I think I'll get some marbles when I can...after the heater that is, but anyway besides that...

I hope he likes his tank...it must be better then a small little box at the petstore with a weird green plant growing in it...and snail shells.


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

i'd just like to say, terranariko, that i have had a 2.5 gal tank for around 8 months now. (used to have a 1 gal.) and it has a heater and filter (which when you save up some money, there are some nice filters out there for around $14, $15,) and i do a 50% water change every sunday. i also use a gravel vaccume (i have gravel,) every other week and scrub/ rinse all my decorations (in the tank water,) when i use my gravel vaccume. my fish has done wonderfully with this sytem, so don't worry about all these things getting thrown at you, just find a system that works. you definitly don't "need" to cycle a 2.5 gal tank, but you also definitly can do it. but a little fish can't make a crapload of ammonia in a week, in my opinion, so 50% water changes once a week (with a filter!) work fine for me. : )


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

smallvle said:


> i'd just like to say, terranariko, that i have had a 2.5 gal tank for around 8 months now. (used to have a 1 gal.) and it has a heater and filter (which when you save up some money, there are some nice filters out there for around $14, $15,) and i do a 50% water change every sunday. i also use a gravel vaccume (i have gravel,) every other week and scrub/ rinse all my decorations (in the tank water,) when i use my gravel vaccume. my fish has done wonderfully with this sytem, so don't worry about all these things getting thrown at you, just find a system that works. you definitly don't "need" to cycle a 2.5 gal tank, but you also definitly can do it. but a little fish can't make a crapload of ammonia in a week, in my opinion, so 50% water changes once a week (with a filter!) work fine for me. : )


I have a filter, just need a heater...also I know that now, thanks anyway. =3


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

i totally understand about money being tight, but when you do get money, there really are some great filters out there for around $15. (as much as people may complain about it,) the hydor mini heater works great, you just need to keep an eye on the temp, but i just upgraded to a tetra 2-15 and it was only $15. just some ideas. : )


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

smallvle said:


> i totally understand about money being tight, but when you do get money, there really are some great filters out there for around $15. (as much as people may complain about it,) the hydor mini heater works great, you just need to keep an eye on the temp, but i just upgraded to a tetra 2-15 and it was only $15. just some ideas. : )


yeah, I'm gonna get the heater as soon as possible, but for now I just have to keep my room really warm.

Anyway I like your avi picture, your fish is like stareing at you saying "what chu want?"


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

The best things to have are pretty much what everyone said. Clean water, dechlorinator (Prime is only 2 drops per gallon and is probably cheapest in the long run if you can find it) and aquarium salt. A test kit is super important too but if you stick to the water change schedule that Mister Sparkle suggested you should be okay until you can afford it. After a heater, I'd suggest investing in a liquid test kit. It takes so much guess work out of things to just be able to test and see what your numbers are, just in case. Especially if your fish starts to get ill. Ruling out water quality is important when dealing with any strange behavior.

It's good that you're learning. A lot of people start out having no clue. It's a really fun hobby! So enjoy.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> The best things to have are pretty much what everyone said. Clean water, dechlorinator (Prime is only 2 drops per gallon and is probably cheapest in the long run if you can find it) and aquarium salt. A test kit is super important too but if you stick to the water change schedule that Mister Sparkle suggested you should be okay until you can afford it. After a heater, I'd suggest investing in a liquid test kit. It takes so much guess work out of things to just be able to test and see what your numbers are, just in case. Especially if your fish starts to get ill. Ruling out water quality is important when dealing with any strange behavior.
> 
> It's good that you're learning. A lot of people start out having no clue. It's a really fun hobby! So enjoy.


I'll try to enjoy it, like I said before one of my greatest fears is getting it then the next day it just up and dies...D=


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Well that happens to all of us. You can probably find a thread here every week that goes to that effect. I try and pick a fish for health rather then color. Tango, my avatar, was probably the least colorful when I bought him but he was so perky and interested in me. He was an active and engaging little guy. And now he's just beautiful. A happy accident. So that's the other advice I have: The most dull fish can color up in amazing ways, so go by health if you can bear to pass up the poor, sick lil guys. Easy to say, hard to do.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> Well that happens to all of us. You can probably find a thread here every week that goes to that effect. I try and pick a fish for health rather then color. Tango, my avatar, was probably the least colorful when I bought him but he was so perky and interested in me. He was an active and engaging little guy. And now he's just beautiful. A happy accident. So that's the other advice I have: The most dull fish can color up in amazing ways, so go by health if you can bear to pass up the poor, sick lil guys. Easy to say, hard to do.


Well I do look for the most active...I'm just hopeing the most active is also a color I like...XD


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They're all pretty darn easy to love.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> They're all pretty darn easy to love.


Maybe...but I really dislike the color pink...so unfortunately any pink-ish betta's are off my list...no matter how active they are.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I've never seen a pink betta before. I detest pink, I really do...but simply because I've never _ever_ seen a pink betta before, I'll grab one the minute I see one. Hahaha, a little conflicting, but it's not all too bad.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

xxabc said:


> I've never seen a pink betta before. I detest pink, I really do...but simply because I've never _ever_ seen a pink betta before, I'll grab one the minute I see one. Hahaha, a little conflicting, but it's not all too bad.


Odd...I've seen plenty of pale pink bettas...the last time I went to the store they had like 3-4 of them...kinda pastel colors too.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Actually, I JUST saw a pink betta at Petco and I had to stop and walk back and look at it. It was pastel pink with blue accents. I mean, I'm a girl an all but no... no pink. Just as you said though xxabc, I walked around for days saying "I've never seen one, should I go back and get it?"


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> Actually, I JUST saw a pink betta at Petco and I had to stop and walk back and look at it. It was pastel pink with blue accents. I mean, I'm a girl an all but no... no pink. Just as you said though xxabc, I walked around for days saying "I've never seen one, should I go back and get it?"


I dunno...maybe you should...althought they seem really common here...I've also seen a soild black veil tail as well, and a soild pure blood red veil and I think a blue/purple one...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

My husband would probably pitch a fit. Four tanks is enough! Or so he thinks.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> My husband would probably pitch a fit. Four tanks is enough! Or so he thinks.


XD I'm sure you can "convince" him that 5 tanks are enough.

Anyway...I can't wait for my betta...it's going to be like...5 days till I get him...I wonder what color I will decided on getting...


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> My husband would probably pitch a fit. Four tanks is enough! Or so he thinks.


You mean four tanks PER ROOM, right? :lol:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Heh. I told him just tonight, you married a girl that just needs to draw animals to her. She just has to draw them and take care of them. Even my Mother asked him "Don't you even know who you married? When she was a kid she had Ranger Rick animal pictures on her wall instead of rock stars!"

I hope you find a cool color Terranariko! There are a lot of choices. You'll probably stand there for a while just agonizing.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> Heh. I told him just tonight, you married a girl that just needs to draw animals to her. She just has to draw them and take care of them. Even my Mother asked him "Don't you even know who you married? When she was a kid she had Ranger Rick animal pictures on her wall instead of rock stars!"
> 
> I hope you find a cool color Terranariko! There are a lot of choices. You'll probably stand there for a while just agonizing.


Oh yeah I will...I'm horrible at making choices...I'll be there for quite a while just stareing at them.


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

well whatever you choose, you're putting pix up the second you get it, right? : )


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I second smallvle  We'd love pictures! 

When I buy a betta, I go in to the store knowing what color and tail I want, like an orange VT... and then I come out with a blue/white HM @[email protected] Haha I end up just picking the one that stands out to me. ^^"


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Starbright said:


> I second smallvle  We'd love pictures!
> 
> When I buy a betta, I go in to the store knowing what color and tail I want, like an orange VT... and then I come out with a blue/white HM @[email protected] Haha I end up just picking the one that stands out to me. ^^"


:lol: Phineas was supposed to be blue/white butterfly HM. We all see how THAT worked out for us!


----------

